# I love you all



## portiebami (Nov 28, 2004)

What a revelation is this message board! You guys don't seem to be embarressed at all about sharing your innermost thoughts. This level of openness is great. 
I do think that posting here is actually therapeutic. I think we are all friends here and even having virtual friends represent a step forward in batteling SA. 
Any SA'ers living in Holland by the way? 

--- Edit: I almost forgot the dancing banana, it's cool :banana ----

lots of love Marco


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

It's like a family here. We can all relate and know what we are going through. And the fact that we are not alone makes it easier to cope and that we are in this together. We can kind of root or cheer each other on in our struggles to overcome this stubborn SA.


----------



## bluerain (Oct 8, 2004)

I agree too. After another humiliating. ugly day, its so comforting to know that I am not alone in this world. And it feels so good to express my emotions without fear of being criticized


----------



## mermaid (Nov 8, 2003)

We love you too Marco! I’m not really a part of this board but I just wanted thank you for a great post


----------

